
Jason Fried: Education As A Customer Acquisition Strategy - stakent
http://blog.betterlabs.net/jason-fried-education-as-a-customer-acquisition-strategy/
======
bluesnowmonkey
The player is super slow. Here's the download link.

<http://blip.tv/file/get/BIF-JasonFriedAtBIF4360.mp4>

<http://blip.tv/file/get/BIF-JasonFriedAtBIF4476.flv>

------
stakent
Found via: [http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/distribution-
distribution...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/distribution-distribution-
distribution/)

